# Mk4 2.0 to 1.8t Swap DBC/DBW Questions



## 9A2 (Apr 18, 2006)

Swear I searched extensively. Not coming up with much as this isn't a popular swap, for good reasons. I'm three knuckles deep in a 2.0 - 1.8T swap. I have a few parts questions:

*1:* My car (99.5 AEG) is DBC and the motor is DBW; I neglected to take the thottle wiring from my parts car. Can anyone tell me exactly what wiring I need for the DBW conversion? Best info I've been able to find is something from the throttle pedal to the fusebox, but after looking at a couple 1.8t cars the throttle wiring seems to be well integrated into the main harness under the dash. What portion of the harness do I need to get from a 1.8t chassis? Do I need the fusebox under the dash?

*2:* I did take the throttle _pedal_ from my parts car, which is one piece by itself, whereas my 2.0 setup has the throttle and brake pedals as one piece together. I've read that it's possible to saw the DBC throttle pedal off of my original setup and weld the DBW pedal on; however, I have seen 1.8t cars (presumably 00-01) with the throttle and brake pedals as one assembly. Could I use an early mk4/AWW throttle/brake pedal assembly with my AWP motor? Is the DBW wiring any different?

At some point I found a really great thread on Vortex wherein a dude performed a 2.0-to-1.8t swap in a Golf with lots of pictures but I cannot for the life of me find it again. If anyone knows of any good resources for this swap I'd greatly appreciate a link. I'm kind of drunk right now and I'm sure I'll have more questions later.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Get the Bentley manual for both cars. Well worth the investment.

2. There is a small piece of harness (6 wires) that goes from the DBW pedal to one of the plenum plugs in the 1.8t harness. From there the wiring goes everywhere. Most ppl will tell you to just get a ECU from a DBC 1.8t, get the immo defeat, and go that route 

3. not sure about mounting the DBW pedal in that car.

4. You will at least need the engine harness from the 1.8t. you could splice everything into your current fuse box, or use the 1.8t box.

5. instead of looking for a duplicate of your swap, research all 1.8t swaps. Most will have at least some useful information and ways to approach different issues.


----------

